# [H] Space Hulk and NIB 40k [W] Paypal OBO



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
I have 1 new Space hulk game played only 1 time with the Nids still NOS, this is the 3rd ed game that goes for $250+ on eBay I am taking offers as I have to liquidate fast.

I also have
NIB factory sealed SM Devistators
NIB Factory Sealed Drop Pod

Please PM me with offers


----------

